# MC2 lost power and not grinding- repair ir replace?



## Jeltz (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought an MC2 2nd hand in August along with a gaggia classic and they've given me good service but this evening the motor of the MC2 started losing power. I cleaned it and took the base off to make sure there was nothing caught in the motor, liberally vacuumed any bits out and re-assembled. With no beans it runs at what seems to be a decent speed but with beans it labours and no grounds come out.

Also it doesn't seem to me that the time setting is working so there may be more than one problem. Is a motor repair straight forward or should I just use this as an excuse to buy a new machine, if so what is the next step up from an MC2 below £250?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeltz said:


> what is the next step up from an MC2 below £250?


New - Mignon

Used - Super Jolly


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 12, 2014)

I think if I replace it I shall stick to new this time







I don't have a great track record with 2nd hand stuff.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want a bargain, that is a big step up from a Mignon, and probably just as good as a SJ

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22164-Rebadged-macap-mxa-65mm-dosered-grinders-%A3235-inc-delivery!


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 12, 2014)

Great deal but too big for my kitchen, the size of the MC2 caused enough friction with SWMBO, who doesn't share my taste in coffee but has bought herself a Tassimo!!!!!!

The Mignon would be doable, size wise, but I've seen the Sage Smart Grinder Pro which seems to be a big improvement of the previous model and would enable me to vary the grind for espresso, aeropress or drip more easily. Also it would get spousal approval due to the size and prettiness!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

It could be the motor brushes but I have not looked to see if these are replaceable. More of a strip down required to investigate.

Graef grinders are around the same price and get better reviews.


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

For just over the £250 (if you could stretch that far), The Eureka Mignon is well regarded and not huge, being a similar size to your MC2 (I have them both at the moment) The build quality of the Mignon is better than the MC2, it is considerably quieter and the grind seems good to me. There a few unbiased reviews online and so far, I am very happy with mine (admittedly I haven't had mine long). I have seen them new for around £270 and it should last for years.


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.

Well so far I've not seen a bad review of the Sage Smart Grinder Pro, albeit there is very little feedback in the UK, however people are more likely to moan than praise. The problems with the previous model (before they added the word Pro) seemed to be based on needing a shim kit to get a fine enough grind, however the pro has a kind of calibration adjustment for how the burrs are seated so you don't need shims. Looking in other parts of t'world where its marketed as a Breville people do seem to be using it for proper espresso machines and not on the absolutely finest settings.

It probably won't be as good as a Mignon but I don't like spending that kind of money on ebay and I can't comfortably stretch to £280. I do like the fact that I can pick it up from John Lewis with a 2 year warranty and that because it is clearly looks like a domestic machine rather than commercial one Mrs Jeltz is unlikely going to give me as hard a time about it as she did the MC2.

I've asked them to put one aside and I'll check it out over the weekend, if it's not fit for purpose I will return it and have a re-think. If it's good I'll pop up a review on the site.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeltz said:


> The problems with the previous model (before they added the word Pro) seemed to be based on needing a shim kit to get a fine enough grind, however the pro has a kind of calibration adjustment for how the burrs are seated so you don't need shims.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22056-Help-Extracting-Has-Bean-Bean-!


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry peeps, posted in the wrong thread!


----------

